# Plasma cut table top Christmas trees



## Tmate (Dec 6, 2021)

Cut these 22" tall pieces out of 1/8" steel a few days ago.  The 3-D tree is about a foot tall.  No longer seem to be able to post photos any larger than this.  Apologies.


----------

